# Building CM7 for Mecha (almost there) - Need a little "real" Dev help



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

So, I am trying to revive the CM7 builds that Slayher was doing for the Mecha and originally I was doing it for only myself (really did not want to get caught up in the whole dev scene), but it seems now I need some help, and have to let me secret out. Of course I started with Slayher and that guy was more than helpful! He is one super awesome guy but is also SUPER busy (I can't imagine working like he does plus have 6 kids and still have time to help me when he can). This is where I am at...

After talking with Slayher and understanding what he did in the past I took on the challenge of rebasing the CM source with his source. Most of that was fairly painless with the exception of the android_frameworks_base side of things. There are 351 commits when I rebase and I know that most of them don't matter. My question is if someone that has worked on the TBolt side of things can help me out a bit with what I need to add and what I can skip. I was told to stay away from anything to do with the RIL and there are a lot of those commits (especially LGEStarRIL). I went through and tried myself a couple times, but keep getting errors during compiling.

So, to the dev community I ask for a little guidance. I know I am unproven, but I am learning. Can I get someone to help me over this hurdle? I put a link to the list of commits that shows up during the rebase. Any help or guidance would be appreciated!

http://pastebin.com/Q30sKzJn


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Try getting intouch with protekk. I think he was also on the CM7 rom with slayer. WOW Slayer has 6 kids? How does he keep his sanity and put out great stuff. Also try the maker of the thundershed rom he knows his stuff.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Try getting intouch with protekk. I think he was also on the CM7 rom with slayer. WOW Slayer has 6 kids? How does he keep his sanity and put out great stuff. Also try the maker of the thundershed rom he knows his stuff.


Protekk had his own CM7 rom for quite a while. He didn't work on Slayher's afaik. I liked Protekk's version better though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I was using this more or less when I was building cm 7 for the TB myself

http://pastie.org/pr...qemogaftixdovba

it also assumes you have at least a 4 core CPU to build with (make -j8)


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> I was using this more or less when I was building cm 7 for the TB myself
> 
> http://pastie.org/pr...qemogaftixdovba
> 
> it also assumes you have at least a 4 core CPU to build with (make -j8)


Yep, I have that as well, but what that does not do for you is bring in any updates to the packages that you are pulling from slayher. This script works great if slayher's git hub is updated, but it's not. That is what I am trying to do and have mostly accomplished that with the exception of the frameworks_base package. There is a lot of stuff there that needs to be in and other stuff that can be left out. I was hoping for a little help in that area.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't have a working Thunderbolt anymore (digitizer is dead), so not much I can really do much past that right now. Also don't have a sim card that would fit the thunderbolt anymore so I would have to buy an adapter. Eventually I might buy a replacement digitizer, but not a huge priority.


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

One last bump and then I let this die. Any help at all?


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

I am willing to help... im not a developer, but have been looking into doing something like this myself. May not want me but im here with a helping had. familiar with a lot of these things, so if you would like, let me know, if not ill take a hike


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Best thing to do would be to get in contact with Workshed, Thundershed's developer. He knows what he's doing and is very familiar with cm7 for mecha.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> WOW Slayer has 6 kids? How does he keep his sanity and put out great stuff. Also try the maker of the thundershed rom he knows his stuff.


He has a great wife, that's how.....


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

I got a hold of Workshed, and it seems as if he might give me a hand.

ryclegman - If you anything about the Thunderbolt RIL then I can use all the help I can get. I am using Slayher's source (which I think Workshed did to) but it needs updated and I know that most any update to the frameworks base package (specifically any RIL changes) can break the build, so I have to be careful what I add or change and that's where I need the help of someone that is familiar with how the TBolt RIL works.


----------



## lonewulf (Jun 18, 2011)

I too am very interested in this (i've compiled/built cm7 from the mecha repo, but had no "data".. wifi works great)

I've been home-brewing for my hp touchpad and galaxy nexus (toro)..

So anything you find out from workshed/other sources, could you plz share with us "home-brewers"?

Thanks alot jcporter80.
Edit: I'd love to home-brew for my thunderbolt(wife has it now, been a great phone..thanks to slayher, other devs)

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SgtPepperKSU (Aug 6, 2011)

I might take a look at this sometime in the near future, as there's a chance I _might_ (I'm a Firmware Engineer by profession, but not familar with AOSP code) be able to work through the merge conflict obstacles you've run into.

Just so I'm not stumbling past things you've already figured out:
Did you start with the Cyanogenmod repositories and merge in slayher's changes or visa versa (and why)? I'd think the former would make more sense, but I think I remember you saying you did the latter.
Did you fork all of slayher's projects? Fork some, use some as-is? Use them all as-is? Fork/use just some and ignore (using the Cyanogenmod/aosp versions) others?
Were there any obstacles you got over that were non-obvious? I know you said you got further after talking to workshed.
Thanks in advance.


----------

